# 2018 Farm Machinery Show



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I am heading to the 2018 Farm Machinery Show this year. I reserved my hotel and I can't wait. http://www.farmmachineryshow.org/


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to your read fingers cross for pics.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Same here! Looking forward to an update and a few pics when you get back!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Me too.


Have a great time! I am beat down. 3 days and 26 miles according to my phone app.


----------

